# New build, nfl football, walnut



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

:icon_smile:I have been posting in the TURNING section, but since I just received the walnut today, and haven't actually started the build, well, I will post in this section from now on.

Here is the first set of pictures for those of you that may not check out the TURNING section.

This walnut slab is 4" X 8+" X 61".

I will turn to football shape, then do some carving/shaping, and hammer copper wire as the lacing. This is a surprise gift for our son-in-law who played in the NFL. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Man, That is a SLAB of wood!! Can't wait for the build!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

OK, put the huge chunk in my mitre saw and cut two lengths 12-1/2" long, then turned 90-degrees and cut to approx. 7-1/2", so now have two pieces approx. 4" X 7-1/2" X 12-1/2" that will be glued together to make the turning piece to approx. 8" X 7-1/2" X 12-1/2". I will actually take the 8" side down to match the 7-1/2" size, so such will be basically a square 7-1/2" X 12-1/2" long.

Next step is to plane the two surfaces that will be glued so as to have a tight glue fit. You can see in picture 3 that the blocks are book matched, so ends of football will show such.

Then I will crop off some bulk with my band saw, picture # 4 shows what will come off B4 hitting the lathe.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I love the book matched end grain. Very nice touch.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

This is going to be good


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Getting the two 4" thick chunks FLAT for gluing will be fun. I ran through planner, but still needs some work.

I personally have built lots of different things, but NEVER used a hand plane, so good friend is going to work with me tomorrow morning Saturday to mate the two surfaces. 4" thick stuff doesn't move even with lots of clamps. 

I put a calipers on the football I am using as my guide, I was kind of thinking it wasn't really round, but they basically are.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Should look cool when done. I am following and can't wait to see the progress. At first I didn't understand what you were doing, being a none turner. I was like how is he going to make that long slab into a football? Thinking it would be flat on one side and curved on the other, like football cake. Now I get it and it is cool.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

YEP, it will be a FULL size NFL football 3-D out of two chunks of walnut, book matched, then turned/carved/shaped into the ball. Lace will be copper wire, and hammered flat where needed.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

This is going to be very cool. Thanks for doing this build thread. I greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, made a little headway today.

Using a Stanley #6 Fore plane, a very good woodworker friend in my neighborhood planed the two mating surfaces, FLAT. Then ran the two surfaces over his nice home built rotary sander, that took all plane marks off. 

Then using tightbond III glue I clamped in place. After a few hours I ran thru my table saw to know off corner chunks. 

I then found the centers of both ends, and installed in the lathe. 

Taking the bride of 54 years out tonight for a ride around town and to grab a bite to eat. We do this nearly every Sat. night. You young ones won't understand, but that was really the thing to do in the 40's-50's. Often we take the back roads looking for some small town and a family MON and POP place to eat. You meet some really nice people, usually not many eating there, so owners usually like to talk, and ask where your from, nice touch. We actually have a small paper back book listing Indiana family owned places. 

Here you can see I knocked of the corners, rounded it, and now in balance, and tomorrow will PLUNGE into the piece. 

Fun, FUN IS SO GOOD!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and info. I was going to ask for a pic of the home built sander, but as I looked through the pics, it was there. I have had an idea about building me one.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Regarding the home made sander, he purchased the hardware as a kit, probably had plans with such. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice to hear about your evening. My miss and I do that too when time affords. We're only 14yrs in but we're also only in our 30's.

Im ready to see this pig skin and am impressed with your friends HM sander.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is definitely a cool build. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Here is my football I am CLONING. 

Lacing will be copper, looking like shoe string.

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good Dale.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Found some time today to start shaping.

I will be taking my time in between other projects, I DON'T need to take off too much material, that's for sure....

1st pic shows my long profile hard pattern, it will be my basic guide. 

2nd shows tape which is the max. diameter of the football.

3rd shows contour gauge, and shows I am getting close, but still need to take off material at the end. 

4th pic shows the RIB that I left, it is the center of the over all length. Pencil scribble marks will be left as a guide, don't want at this time to take more material off in that area. You can see that I still have approx. 1/16" for final clean up/sanding, etc.

Tomorrow I will move to the left side, so far my glue joints looks very good/tight. It isn't easy mating two surfaces that are 4" thick, clamps won't bend/move material that thick. 

****NOTE SAW DUST/SHAVINGS, unlike Kenbo, I can't afford a clean-up person to follow me around and vac it all up, THAT'S FOR SURE, hehe.

Still having fun, FUN IS SO GOOD!

Dale in Indy 






Dale in Indy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me Dale. This is awesome.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Fantastic progress. It is looking really great!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Some great progress. Looking forward to the next stage.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, temps here in Indy rose to over 60 degrees today, so finished all my yard work, cleaned the gutters for the last time and blew the leaves over the bank. Thanks to the small creek behind our home, there is a nice bank to blow the leaves over. 

Did find some time to rough out the left side of the football, LONG ways to go, for sure.

I am thinking about making a finger type gauge that will be clamped to the lathe on the back side that will allow the fingers to lay forward when I'm at the proper contour. Each finger approx. 1/2" wide, and will be on a hinge/pin for movement. Does that make sense? 

Anyway, have family things to do the next few days, so will be thinking/designing such during that time.

I will photo and post if I go through with this idea, I'm sure I am NOT the first to do something like this.

Merry CHRISTmas, and Happy holidays to all. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Make sure to post pics of your gage, it sounds very interesting. Cool thread man!!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Found a few minutes to start my contour jig gauge.

I made a new 1/4" plywood contour pattern, squared it, marked it every 1/2", started slicing the fingers, but won't cut through until I figure our my hinge/pin mount. 

I will probably mount the piece to the back wall, then make certain the lathe is parallel with the wall. My lathe doesn't move, but will check as I get going in the turning process.

I'm thinking the fingers will lay on the wood as it spins, rotation won't be an issue, I will have a stop piece so fingers will rest on such when at desired diameter. The last picture makes it appear as though I have removed to much material in the center, but that's because the ends are far to FAT at this point in the turning. If you look close you can see in the 2nd. pic. that I have started cutting the fingers. 

I'm still THINKING/DESIGNING, Lol.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

You really do make the Koolest stuff mate. :thumbsup:
Hope you had a great Christmas Dale.

Cheers mate
Rep.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I just LOVE to use my hands, I Thank the Lord above everyday for allowing me to do lots of arty things. I like many of YOU, are self taught, and that's just fine. 

I'm a firm believer, YOU CAN DO THE THINGS YOU DIDN'T KNOW YOU COULD DO, if you DON'T allow yourself to be talked out of trying. 

I do lots of metal stuff too, I will post a 36" tall stainless 304 steel cross I just finished for my bride. She prays when she retires for the day, and wanted a big cross to look at. 

The football is a challenge, NOT the shaping, well, that's a bit of a challenge, but I'm a detail person, so the copper lacing, the seams, and tucked in ends will be CHALLENGING , but FUN.

My wife bought me two new cordless drills, and an engraver for Christmas, I now have 4 cordless, don't have to change bits so often, LAZY, huh, and want to start engraving my wood pieces. Also received a 16 gallon shop vac, WORKSHOP, # WS1600VAO. Our son a Microsoft engineer researched and really liked this unit, and it is one POWERFUL unit. Today it sucked up a big metal utility knife like it was dust, hehe. 

Dale in Indy 

Football pictures coming in a day or so,


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, took a hour to work on the mounting piece that will hold my finger contour jig.

I'm a NEW turner, so since I have 15-20 hours into this football already, and over $100.00, well, I decided to NOT go free hand. I'm sure you experienced turners wouldn't waste time with a jig. 

Pic # 1 you can see I cut and clamped a scrap piece of plywood under the lathe bed, see clamps in front. Piece is approx. 14" square.

Pic # 2 you can see the riser I constructed that will hold the finger contour gauge. I like super glue, I buy 4 bottles for less than $10.00 including shipping. Since it is mounted to the lathe bed, it won't move if the lathe moves. 

Pic # 3 shows gauge basically in place, I am thinking making my hinge out of thick leather, will post pictures of such soon. The vertical base is in line with the center of the lathe spurs. 

I have determined the distance from the lathe centers, and marked such on the finger support, so next step figuring out the hinge method. 

Pic # 4 shows the finger contour gauge where it will rest to start the turning. If you were to look STRAIGHT down from above, you would see it is very close to where it needs to be. You can really see how FAT the sides/ends are, so lots to come off in those area. 

Thanks for viewing,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Here are more pic's of the FINGER CONTOUR GAUGE for the football.

1st. is groove I cut on table saw for rod that will serve as the pivot/hinge point.

2nd. shows finger piece just glued on pivot/hinge board.

3rd. I'm cutting the fingers loose.

4th. Shows some of the fingers now separated. 

More pictures to follow in a few minutes. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

These pic's wrap up the contour jig build. 

1st. pic shows all fingers cut free.

2nd. shows hinge block.

3rd. & 4th. shows it all in place.
I may do some turning tonight, if so I will post pictures, and reveal how well the jig works.

I have glued in place PLACEMENT blocks, so that IF I have to remove the jig 'C' holding clamps, I can reposition to the exact spot. 

Thanks for viewing. So far I am pleased with the jig. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Here are the blocks I installed on the main base board of the jig.

There are 3 blocks glued in place, the center one with the X marked on it is glued to the lather bed frame, the two outside such are glued to the board, so if I remove the jig for any reason, I can position at the same spot. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That looks pretty dang slick. Im not a turner but that looks pretty 'idiot proof' as to when youll know youve got the shape you want.


Cant wait to see this thing done.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

My finger jig works great. Only mod is to add some weight to the finger ends, some of the outside fingers tend to drag on those beside same. I super glued the nuts in place. 

When cutting, you can see the fingers slowly move down into place. I have the right side approx. 90% turned. 

I'm very happy with the jig. In case I want to make another ball sometime, well, this will really speed things up. 

The 1st. & 2nd. picture shows the ball spinning, the fingers just lay there, no problem. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely a pretty slick jig Dale. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, moving over to the left side, but B4 such I did a bit of sanding. I use a hard block with paper glued to such, I make all my sanding blocks/jigs.

1st. pic shows the sanded right, notice the scrap piece of plywood standing to the right, it keeps the outside fingers from creeping to the right. I pointed the sharp edge towards the finger, LESS FRICTION. 

2nd. pic shows the right and fingers where they belong.

3rd. pic is looking down, the plywood piece appears to be falling, it is actually super glued to the lathe bed, it is firm. The weights did a great job. 

So far it has been a super fun turn, sure, I spent a lot of time making the finger jig, but HEY, that was fun too. 

Thanks for viewing, comments are welcome, I can't be offended.

Dale in Indy 

4th. pic shows it spinning, and I have just started turning on the left. 


Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very very cool. Great job!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm working on cleaning up the left side of the ball today, I will post current pic's tonight.

I must say that this finger jig has been a wonderful piece. I'm a detail person, after over 65 years of making things with my hands, (STARTED MAKING THINGS AT AGE 12) I must say that nearly everyday I learn something new, and turning is NEW to me, enjoyable to say the least. 

It is so cool to see as I have removed material, the fingers slowly fall into place. I'm guessing that if you wanted to turn TWO BOWLS alike, you would need some contour gauge to guide you along, maybe I'm wrong, but as newby, I kind of think so, and this finger contour gauge has performed well, I give it an (A). NOT me, the gauge...... 

Hoping to take off the lathe today or tomorrow, then lots more stuff to do, but fun.

Dale in Indy

P.S. I need to be thinking as to what my next build will be.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That is really looking great.


Cant wait for more...


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Had a few minutes today, 

1st. pic shows the left side, and vertical support that keeps the end finger from trying to move off the ball. You can see the ball is now held by two 1/2" dowels so to speak. 

2nd. pic shows that I am 95% there, do need to round the ends a tad, then sand. The camera angle makes the ball look FAT, but my contour says I am dead on, and the contour matches my NFL ball. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football*

I'm reworking my shop, it's a 3-car shop, set up for both wood, and metal, and because of all the projects I have been working on, well it was a mess.

I will be off line for several days with the organization of such, but will post pictures of the finished look soon.

Putting it on a diet toooooooo!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Please don't make us wait too long for the next progress photos!

The way the shape accents the grain along with the way you bookmatched it is really cool.


PS, what are you using for your final cut? Looks super smooth...


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

The surface you see in post # 38 is 80 grit paper on a semi hard 2 X 4 rubber block moved FAST from side to side. I will work from there, but I have a couple minor (high) spots I need to address first. Looking close you can see spinning marks, they will go away as I use finer and finer papers. YOU KNEW THAT, hehehe.

Should be back on the football by Sunday or Monday, my shop was a mess, making good progress though. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

I plan on being back on the football build in a few more days. My shop redo has taken more time than thought, but nearly finished, couple that to some customer work, and a project for our church, well the football has been resting in the lathe. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Too cool, I like this!


----------



## gporpora (Nov 10, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*New to Turning*

Ok, other than hauling out the trash tomorrow, I am basically finished with my 1st go around to redo my shop.

It is/will NEVER be beautiful, but it is sorted/grouped/organized, that's what is important to ME.

Here are a few pictures, I am set up to do both metal and wood. I have a tig welder, wire feed, oxy set up, and a plasma cutter. 

More pic's in a few minutes.

Now I can get back to the FOOTBALL. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

More shop pictures,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I occasionally think about getting a welder. What setup do you have for your TIG?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

It's a Miller set up, it is loaned out to a street rodder now, I don't remember the model number. It was less than 1K. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, I'm back on the FOOTBALL.

I removed it from the lathe after a bit more sanding, I will finish the sanding after I cut in the seam groves, etc. 

I cut the spur ends off using a back saw.

I am very pleased with the glue joint, NO voids, lucky me, huh.

I will start the seam grove process today, and will post as I move forward.

One side benefit was that the finger jig caught most of the chips/dust, so thinking of a plastic tube frame with fabric glued to such as my back stop/catcher. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

That looks really good. I love the book matching. Thats going to look really nice once you get a finish on it the way the grain is.


Now more progress/pics!!!! Get to work!!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Here is how I am defining the seams. 

I lightly marked off the glue line on two sides with a ball point pin, then using a thick piece of leather as my guide, I lightly cut in a groove using a single hack saw blade. that works well. I positioned the blade so it cuts on the PULL, that gives me more control. 

After I cut to a depth of approx 1/8- I then took a small diamond shaped file and worked a bevel into the seam. Next I took 80 grit paper, folded it and by using a postage size piece, sanded the edges somewhat round. 

The last picture shows I just started to address the contour of the ends. I will need to drill in a bit to get the actual football pucker/seam, hehe.

Lots to do, but getting started, and havin fun, FUN IS SO GOOD!

I have a couple shot filled bags that I hammer in a contour that holds the football. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh yeah....

That thing is starting to look real!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought the grain matching looked cool before, but what you're doing to define the seams sets it off even more. Very nice.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Quickstep said:


> I thought the grain matching looked cool before, but what you're doing to define the seams sets it off even more. Very nice.


I agree.....looks really cool.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

What is really surprising is, how much it weighs. I haven't scaled it, but it is HEAVY.

I hope to be nearly finished with the seams today, IF FOOTBALL DOESN'T PREVENT SUCH, hehe.

I'm going to miss the football when it's gone, but it will still be in the family. 

I'm continually thinking, WHAT DO I WANT TO BUILD AS A MODEL NEXT? Thinking a large scale 1940's-50's midget race car and open trailer. Say at least 24-30" long.

Any other ideas are MOST welcome, for ME, WoodFunning is FUN, and FUN IS SO GOOD!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, I have all four seams cut in. Used hack saw blade, triangle shaped small file, and 80 grit small folded pieces to rough out the seams. Still need to put a dimple/pucker in the football end seams. 

Now I will step up to finer grit papers.

You can see I have the start of the lacing marked off. Lots of sanding B4 I drill for the lacing, and as stated they will be copper.

I'm working on 3 projects right now, this one is on a leather piece 1/8" thick, 9" X 15" cut to the outline of our state, INDIANA.

Our #2 minister designed this logo in the past 6 months, and this will be a surprise wall hanging for him. I am carving a walnut stick to hold it with raw hide, and very faint highway lines will be added. Just 4-5 major routes that come into Indy. You can see the highway marking on the map cutout in pictures # 1 & 3.

My colors aren't right yet, will air brush better colors in a day or two. 

Just havin fun. 

Dale in Indy

P. S. I often set up a card table in our TV room and do small stuff as I visit with bride of 54 years. That's what I did today, and night.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't know what you're using for the laces. I remember you said copper. I saw this on ebay and thought of you.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-FEET-Braided-bare-copper-wire-loom-sleeve-old-school-cover-1-4-EXPANDABLE-/251020401999


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Quickstep, Thanks for the link. I try my hardest to make all the pieces of my builds, so I am taking bare copper wire, leaving the ends ROUND, but hammering the middle flat. Then will drill the ball, tuck the round ends in, and fold over to the other side. 

Testing this, and it seems to be working,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> Quickstep, Thanks for the link. I try my hardest to make all the pieces of my builds, so I am taking bare copper wire, leaving the ends ROUND, but hammering the middle flat. Then will drill the ball, tuck the round ends in, and fold over to the other side.
> 
> Testing this, and it seems to be working,
> 
> Dale in Indy



Oh man, that's going to look awesome. Sounds like a lot of work; looks like you're up to it though......

Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## 123pugsy (Dec 6, 2014)

smithbrother said:


> Quickstep, Thanks for the link. I try my hardest to make all the pieces of my builds, so I am taking bare copper wire, leaving the ends ROUND, but hammering the middle flat. Then will drill the ball, tuck the round ends in, and fold over to the other side.
> 
> Testing this, and it seems to be working,
> 
> Dale in Indy


My English wheel would sure come in handy for something like squishing wire.

It's a great idea. I will put it in the vault. Not using the ewheel is a good idea, the part about flattening the copper wire that is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

I'm at the point I need to often lay the football on the table/work bench, and don't need it ROLLING off.

Tonight I made a ring to prevent such.

Here are the steps to do such. 

I took heavy rope, tucked it around the football, lifted it, traced the inside opening, and made a paper pattern. Then cut it out on the band saw, more pic's in a minute......

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

More pic's, I will sand, oil, and add some felt to the inside, and bottom where it meets the table top.

This base will allow the ball to be tilted, etc. Simple, like ole me...

Sill havin FUN!

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, working on a church gift project today, and getting ready for tonight's WOODWORKERS club meeting. Normally we have approx. 100 attend. Very nice group, well organized toooooooo.

I'm taking the football, the lathe jig, oval base and lace test as my in the build SHOW & TELL piece.

Here is a test of copper for the lacing, this piece is # 8 wire, may go with #10 instead, THAT'S WHY I TEST EVERYTHING, everything.

I have a very old forged anvil, 175 lbs, it sits on a 18" X 24" tall Ash tree stump in my shop, so beat the test out on it. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Finished the gift piece for our #2 minister yesterday. He has been a minister since 1-21-1990, 25 years.

In the past 6 months he designed a new church logo, so I made this wall hanging as a gift to him. It is approx. 11" X 18".

The actual logo he designed, the Indiana state map, and a few main highway lines are my ideas. The WHITE is thick leather, the walnut back board is a piece off of his old desk. The logo has four colors, that radiate to darker colors. That was the fun part, I carved the walnut stick holding the piece. 

Other than the neat logo, the message is (ALL ROADS LEAD TO GEIST CHRISTIAN CHURCH). The one south highway line that doesn't connect to Indy is I-69 under construction, and most of it not open yet. 

Now it's time to get back to the football. 

Here you can see the #10 bare copper wire on top of my anvil, and also pieces I have straightened for the lacing. 

Now to hammer them out,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Plucking away this afternoon, HAVIN SOME FUN!

1st. picture shows both a hammered piece, and a round one untouched.. 

I measured, once, twice, three, four times, and then center punched where the cross laces will be. 

You can see basically where the pieces will go. 

I will drill all holes today, and hammer out the other long piece. I need to make a jig for hammering the short pieces, so need to go to box store first. There will be 2-long pieces, and 8-short cross pieces. 

The copper lacing will be polished, and clear coated.

Dale in Indy

P.S. The Buick piece is something I am making, it's wood, and an actual 1936 Buick grill script. The script is solid copper, they don't do that anymore, huh? hehe.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Today I'm working on two projects, the FOOTBALL, and a couple contemporary picture frames, pic's on that may follow, but now to the FOOTBALL.

I needed to make a solid steel jig for making the 8 staple shaped lacings. 

I have this 5/8" thick steel plate on my work bench as a mini anvil, so drilled it for my spacing jig. I also drill another hole that will allow me to bend the FIRST bend, then bend the other over the edge. Pictures of that will follow.

1st. pic is drilling for the #10 bare copper electric wire. 

2nd. shows a test lace in the holes which are 1" apart, center to center. 

3rd. shows the plate on my large anvil for first hammering. 

4th. shows using a pin punch, I drive the lace out of the jig.

More pictures to follow in a few.

Dale in Indy

P.S. As you know this football is a gift, I like it enough that I have the lathe jig back in place so I can make another for MYSELF, got to spoil yourself NOW AND THEN, HUH!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

More jig pictures,

1st. pic shows one made, next to the spacing hole jig

2nd. shows 1st. step in minding the first bend.

3rd. shows a bend piece.

4th. shows one in the jig, and roughly hammered, and one being bent in the other jig hole. 

This is fun, and FUN IS SO, SO, SO MUCH FUN, IMO.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Here is the last jig drilling.

It shows one piece nearly finished, and one in the process of being bent to the proper spacing. It is then slide in the two hole jig spacing, and hammered FLAT. Works very well. 

I stick the first bend in the hole, then bend over the edge, and that give me the proper spacing. WHAT WOULD A PERSON DO, WITHOUT A JIG,,,, I use a lot of jigs. This jig is 5/8" thick hardened steel plate.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm going to QUIT posting, no one has NEGATIVE COMMENTS, come on, I can't be offended, hehe. 

Just kiddin, at least I'm documenting my steps, so when I build one for ME/MYSELF, I'll have something to refer to. When you get as OLD as I am, well you need all the help you can get, Lol

Working on picture frames tonight, very different frames. Maybe pictures in a few minutes. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

In 1968 at the Bloomington GOLD show my son and I met Mr. Shinoda, and he signed four drawings of cars he designed. 

Our son has the four, and tonight I am making two contemporary frames. Each frame will hold two of the posters. The total length of each frame is 63-1/2" X 19"

I haven't decided on the color to spray on such. 

Glass will slide all the way in, so there will be 3" of clear glass extending past each poster end. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

smithbrother said:


> I'm going to QUIT posting, no one has NEGATIVE COMMENTS, come on, I can't be offended, hehe.
> 
> Just kiddin, at least I'm documenting my steps, so when I build one for ME/MYSELF, I'll have something to refer to. When you get as OLD as I am, well you need all the help you can get, Lol
> 
> ...


Sorry man, it would be a stretch to find a negative comment on any of this project. Very unique and the turning jig was too cool!


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm going to have to join the group of people who can't find a negative comment. Closest I could come was that I was wondering how you would keep the stitches looking consistent. Looks like your jig solved that! Very clever. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright Dale if you insist. Your lighting on the photo's is much too yellow, you need to switch to white light, lol. Gene


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, I agree, some of the pic's were with lots of shop lights, and it just didn't/doesn't WORK.

I totally agree, and yes the lacing jig did its job. 

I have to laugh, a friend of 40+ years, and retired GM tool/model maker sent me an E this morning, said, DALE, YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN A TOOL/MODEL MAKER. I said, to late Dave, as you know I was in retail for over 40 years, and loved every minute. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I decided to copy your jig, to turn a sphere. I didn't quite have success. I think I mounted the jig too low. I also mounted the jig to far in, turning the sphere to narrow.






Not wanting to break the fingers on my jig I rough turned the shape.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Mine was at the center of the turning. Each finger was free from the other, a long steel rod served as a pivot point, and the fingers were quite long. I had a stop so that each finger would stop falling when it reached the center of the turning. 

The total number of fingers rested on the turning, and bounced as the wood turned. As the turning shaped they stopped bounching and slowly found their place.

Your finger length looks fine, but each wasn't free from each other, and looks like it prevented a single finger from falling in place, that's if. I am seeing that correct.

I have remounted my jig, as I Am going to turn another, SOON.

Dale. In Indy


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The last finger couldn't fall into place because the the center of the turning was holding it up. Best seen in this picture.






The mount needed some work. I was just screwing around, so I didn't want to wast a lot of time or wood on it.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

The last picture in post number 28 shows my finger method.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Here I am sanding a Cherry dining table, and at 78, STILL havin FUN,

Dale in Indy


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

man, what are you making? a warped basketball or something?

yeah I cant even come up with a good negative comment, it looks awesome, wood looks alot like a football actually. If you embossed that baby with an NFL superbowl team logo I bet it would sell big. 

Anyway, sounds like your next project is easy to choose, make that car from the poster  should be a challenge yeah?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome job Dale. Ben away for work a little while, couldn't wait to see progress. Only negative I've got is that it's not coming to MY house, lol. That is going to look so cool!!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you sure it's inflated enough??


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

All I can say is, YOU BETTER HAVE SOFT HANDS and GLOVES TO CATCH THIS BABY, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Hello, 

If you look at POST # 66, picture # 4 you can see that a couple of my lace markings AREN'T parallel from the ones across from such.

I am making a jig to correct that issue, THANKFULLY I had not drilled those yet. IMO the lacing MUST be parallel, so been thinking this issue out. I hind sight I should have marked those B4 I cut the seams in. I could have used the GLUE line as my starting point, but after cutting in the seams, the fold of the seams make it more difficult to see just where the glue joint is/was. Live and learn, I don't cry over failures, I do learn though, hehe.

I have a small business, Spouses Working On Houses, so been busy with my customers, and the making of two contemporary long picture frames for out son. Pictures should be posted today on such. 

If I may, I will inject a neat thing that happened to me Friday. We attended a funeral near Morton, Il, and getting to the cemetery we drove by a small town named, (GOODFIELD IL), Pop. 700 folks. Well 58 years ago as a kid of 19 I took delivery of a brand new 1957 Corvette. It was a fuel injected 283 with 283 HP. 4-speed, black with black side insert, and red interior. $3,290.00, $500.00 down, $50.00 per month. I had ordered the car, and on a Saturday morning I drove approx. 30 miles from my home in Bloomington,Il. to pick it up.

Well, Friday, I went looking for the building that was then the Chevy dealership. I knew in my mind what it looked like, and since the town has only 700 folks, well it was the only large building there. It is now a furnace business, but I went in and talked with the owner, and he allowed me to take pictures, and stand in the ONE CAR SHOW ROOM where my car sat when I arrive to pick it up. What a neat feeling, I'm so happy I took the time to seek the building out.

Thanks for reading, and PUTTING up with this old guy.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, my jig for drilling the cross lacing holes was to risky, couldn't see if I was on target, so decide to do it by EYE.

I remarked the spots, took a sharp awl, tapped it, then with a broader center punch opened up the drill points.

One by one in the drill press, sitting on the base I had made, I drilled them out. I am very pleased with the results. Need to clean up the holes a tad, and test fit each of the copper cross laces. 

I am shooting for completion late this coming week. 

Here is one of the picture frames I made. There are two of them, each holds two 16" X 24" posters. These go in our son's finished basement game room, so wanted the frames to be fun, and FUNKY. 

The glass extends 3" past the poster.

I like.

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Those laces are going to look great. Love the frame! Did you get goosebumps in the old Chevy building? I like reliving old memories too.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

rayking49, The show room was so small even the Vette was tight, so standing in that room Friday was a moving experience, FOR SURE. 

A couple friends took me to the dealership, and TRIED to keep up with me going 30 miles back home, hehe. 

I will find a picture of the car and post soon. 

I finished the 1st phase of the cross lacings while watching the SB, in a few I will hammer out, the nice thing about the 5/8" steel jig is that with the pins in the holes, and hammering the tops flat, the pins don't move/expand, so when I lift them out they slip right in the football holes. The jig is so simple, and yet so effective, (I IS SO SMART), maybe. Lol Two weeks ago I couldn't even SPELL jig maker, and NOW I are one,,,,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, here is a picture of all the cross lacings in place, but in rough form. 

You can see that the 1st. one to far left has been hammered flat, but not down tight against one of the long laces. There will be two long laces, and I should have them done today, and also all croos pieces hammered flat. 

For what it's worth, that's NOT an ash tray showing in the picture, never smoked. 

The other picture is of my 57 Vette, I worked the late night shift at a 24 hour Shell station in Bloomington, Il. In fact route 66 passed right in front of the station. Did a lot of top end racing on 66, speed limit signs read, REASONABLE AND PROPER. In many sections there WASN'T a speed limit.

If you look close to the rear undercarriage you can see I had built and installed traction bars, and if with a keen eye you can see behind the front wheel a very small shinny dot, well that was the chrome cap of my exhaust dump tube. You can also see I had replaced the grill with a 55 piece. I kept the original, but had installed the 55 for a period of time. 

I had the car on the drag strip the day after I picked the car up. It was an 1/8 of a mile strip, first 100 feet was concrete, balance was hard clay. Best time was 82 MPH in 8.45 seconds. YES I ran street WW tires on the strip, strange, I know, hehe.

I sold the car in 1959, the owner was killed in it, and the car was destroyed. Long gone.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Hello, I just hammered all the cross laces, now will detail each piece, and hammer the other long lace.

In the picture they are just barely stick into the football holes for now.

Hoping to have the copper all finished today. The lace spacing is the exact same as on a NFL football, and the same size.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Ok, continuing to work on the copper lacings. 

1st. Pic. you can see I often use a small hand held vise/clamp to hole small pieces. One end is ROUND, the other SQUARE. Jewelry store people use these a lot. Cheap too, the push in wedge holds the item tight. That's a small sanding block I made, a great helper, I use a lot. 

2nd. is small file to flatten the hammer marks. Still will do more detailing to the lace.

3rc. is pure copper adhesive foil that I put on the backs of the long lace to hold the two tight against each other, works great. I then cut off extra piece. Neat stuff, get at a STAINED GLASS STORE. 

4th. pic shows all in place, cross pieces still not driven in place, that will happen when the piece is finished with Watco dark oil.

Just a havin some fun, I AM,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Here it is with the lacings in place, still the cross laces haven't been driven all the way down, will do that after the Watco oil has been added. 

Still need to clean up the lace holes, a bit more detailing on the laces, and find someone to LASER engrave "STAN" in fairly large letters below the lacing. Stan is our son-in-law, and he played for Seattle, and the Colts in the late 80's early 90's. This is a gift to him.

The piece actually looks better in real life, it really looks real, of course it has the proper air pressure. 

I still need to add the stitch detail around the lacing, and add a air inlet round valve, hehe.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Your craftsmanship & attention to detail is 2nd to none. Thank you for taking the time to and providing us the opportunity to hand along for the ride!! 



smithbrother said:


> The piece actually looks better in real life, it really looks real, of course it has the proper air pressure.


I was joking to myself about this so I'm glad you addressed the issue :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Tonight I flooded it with Watco oil, waited 30 minutes, flooded it again.

May flood again in a few,

I also took the cross copper laces, and rounded the ends, I noticed that they had sharp edges where it turned from the pegs, to the flattened tops, and lacing in a real football doesn't have that sharp bend, so rounded them, they look much better now.

I hope to finish tomorrow, then you will be RID of me, at least for awhile. 

I'm still looking for my next build, want something REALLY different, and DIFFICULT. Something that everyone will say, YOU CAN'T MAKE THAT, hehe. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

So real its unreal. I love it. Beautiful car, tragic end. Looking forward to your next unreal real project.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

At this point my NEXT build will most likely be a table top ART DECO RADIO. APPROX. 15"- 18" wide, height not determined at this early stage. My own design too, and from scratch, no plans, not a kit, just wing it, I work best then.

I love listening to a GOOD radio in my shop, and this will serve me well. I can cover with very thing plastic sheeting to keep it clean, did that with some high end speakers, sound came through nice, and after years of use, well, they looked brand new. 

Today I flooded the ball again with Watco oil, wet sanded with 600, 800, and 1000, and allowed the oil to soak in approx 30-45 minutes, then sanded and did it all over. I want just a TAD of a shine, getting there tooooooooo!

Pictures tonight,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Alright,,,,,,,,here ya go!

1st. pic. 6th. coat of Watco oil, flooded for 30 minutes each time, and final wet sanding with 1000 paper.

2nd - 4th. pic's are of the finished piece, I may tomorrow decide to polish the lacings, MAYBE. I like the brushed look, after all, lacings DON'T SHINE, hehe. 

I used a garbage can lid turned over as my Watco Oil catch pail, laid a new large trash bag to catch the overflow. Worked very well.

I had made the base out of solid walnut, but today stained it with Ebony and turned it black, I like the contrast. 

Tomorrow I will take better photo's with a all white background, and will post, should wrap it all up.

Its been fun, and FUN IS SO SO GOOD! 

Comments are most welcome, I can't be offended,

Dale in Indy


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> Alright,,,,,,,,here ya go! 1st. pic. 6th. coat of Watco oil, flooded for 30 minutes each time, and final wet sanding with 1000 paper. 2nd - 4th. pic's are of the finished piece, I may tomorrow decide to polish the lacings, MAYBE. I like the brushed look, after all, lacings DON'T SHINE, hehe. I used a garbage can lid turned over as my Watco Oil catch pail, laid a new large trash bag to catch the overflow. Worked very well. I had made the base out of solid walnut, but today stained it with Ebony and turned it black, I like the contrast. Tomorrow I will take better photo's with a all white background, and will post, should wrap it all up. Its been fun, and FUN IS SO SO GOOD! Comments are most welcome, I can't be offended, Dale in Indy


Very nice build! 

The copper looks great. The colors go really nice together. 

Can you explain your finishing/ sanding process? 
What do you mean by flooding? Are you wet sanding with the Watco? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I poured the Watco dark oil over the ball, then sanded it while wet with oil. I made sure the ball is very wet, I started with a NEW cheap brush, and often dipped the brush in the oil that had drip off and onto the NEW clean trash bag.

My first couple coats I sanded with 400 grit paper, then 600, next 800, and finally 1000. Make certain the paper is for WET SANDING.
.

Make certain to shake the oil well, and often. Use only a soft, CLEAN cloth to wipe off. After a few minutes wipe down again, some grain will tend to bleed the oil, so want to wipe off, and check for this often.

Read Watco instructions, FOR SURE.

Dale in Indy


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> I poured the Watco dark oil over the ball, then sanded it while wet with oil. I made sure the ball is very wet, I started with a NEW cheap brush, and often dipped the brush in the oil that had drip off and onto the NEW clean trash bag. My first couple coats I sanded with 400 grit paper, then 600, next 800, and finally 1000. Make certain the paper is for WET SANDING. . Make certain to shake the oil well, and often. Use only a soft, CLEAN cloth to wipe off. After a few minutes wipe down again, some grain will tend to bleed the oil, so want to wipe off, and check for this often. Read Watco instructions, FOR SURE. Dale in Indy


Ok thank you. 
That's what I had thought when reading before.

I just haven't heard of wet sanding with the oil on like that. 
Thanks for the quick responce!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the ebony base. Good call on that. I like how your finish looks. I'm building a walnut table right now. I think I'm going to use yor finishing regimen, are you going to wax it afterward or just the oil


----------



## 123pugsy (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow. Very nice Dale. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

rayking49, I test EVERYTHING,,,,,,so going to let my test piece dry 3 days, then try some paste wax, and buff with my very SOFT FLUFFY wheel on my floor standing buffer. I turn it on and off so as to NOT buff at high speed.

I DON'T want a glossy finish, but a bit of a GLOW would be cool. Actually each time I FLOOD and wet stand with the Watco oil, it gets closer to the finish I want. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

*Nfl football build*

Final football pic's.

Last picture is of an ART DECO cabinet, it's kind of the direction I want to head in with my next build.

I will make it with my feelings/lines, it will be a table top and with a high end radio enclosed. 

NOW, I want to give you ALL my sincere THANKS for viewing/commenting on this football build. 

It has been a pleasure building it, and providing the build process pictures. 

I didn't make any mistakes, YES there are a couple things I would have done different, but such would not have affected the look/outcome. Just some steps to make the build a tad more simple. 

Love this site, and YOU ALL.

Dale L. Smith 1937 
Indianapolis, In
Married to my best friend, 54+ years, she is my sounding board, and believe me she tells it like she feels. She is arty too, so that helps a ton.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice Dale. You should be proud. 

And I look forward with bated breath to your Art Deco build, that is my favorite art/design style.


----------



## esselgee (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice. You could write cliffhanger novels if you ever give up your woodworking hobby. I have been on the edge of my seat following your progress since you started this thread. Are you going to have your son in laws name engraved off center as not to cover up that pretty grain in the middle? Thanks for sharing a really interesting build.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

We will be giving Stan the football this weekend. I will let him decide on whether or not he wants some laser engraving done. Personally, I would like to see an approx. 1-1/2" tall script of just, 'Stan', and maybe 2015 much smaller.

We will see what he decides,

Dale in Indy


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

That football looks amazing!!! Not a big fan of the art deco piece though :S


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

arvanlaar, the Art Deco piece will have changes made to the design, I understand, we ALL have out like and dislikes, not an issue with me.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!! Thanks for sharing this with us :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Outstanding work Dale! Really looks great.


The NFL should start contracting you to make those yearly for the super bowl, instead of giving out girly jewelry. :yes:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Dale, for sharing I appreciate your methods and planning as well as the outstanding finished wood art,,,,,


----------

